# ungewohnte, nervige abstuerze [solved]

## jonny_mc_conny

nabend allerseits,

wollt gerade mein gentoo neu bauen, hab mein system gestartet, lauft auch alles.... dachte ich...

als ich mein gcc updaten wollte schmierte der pc nach ca. einer dreiviertel stunde ab. keine error message oder irgendwas, einfach nur stehengeblieben, bild eingefroren.

nach nem neustart das selbe problem, aber nicht immer an der selben stelle. hab auch schon ne andere gcc version probiert, da blieb er bei einer der abhaengigkeiten schon haengen. es scheint also nicht paketspezifisch zu sein. 

ob der pc, wenn ich nichts mache auch stehen bleibt, hab ich noch nich getestet.

jetzt zu meinen fragen:

kann man irgendwo nachsehen, woran es liegt, dass der pc einfriert?

kennt jemand vielleicht das phaenomen und hat eine loesung?

in diesem zusammenhang fiel mir auch ein anderes merkwuerdiges ereigniss ein: als ich meinen kernel gebaut hat, gab er mir beim ersten versuch einen error raus (leider hab die error message nicht mehr), als ich es dann gleich darauf wieder probiert hab, lief er durcht.

irgendwie passieren seit ich gentoo wieder neu auf meine kiste packe merkweurdige sachen   :Confused:   :Confused: 

wenn jemand was weiss, bitte posten

thx

jonnyLast edited by jonny_mc_conny on Wed Jun 07, 2006 9:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rukh

Abend,

solche Geschichten sehen immer sehr stark nach Hardware Fehlern aus. Wenn der PC einfach absäuft dann liegt es meistens an der Temperatur. Ebenfalls kann die Platte kaputt sein. Du hast die Installation gerade neu gemacht? Schmiert der auch mit einer Live CD ab (wenn ja, definitiv Hardware Fehler)?

Naja, Lösung eigentlich nur darin, das defekte Teil zu ersetzen. Event. einen Ram Check drüber laufen lassen, falls es die HD ist einfach mal ein Scann Programm vom Hersteller runterladen und die Platte checken. Ansonsten kann man bei Hardware Fehlern nicht so viel machen.

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

hardware fehler kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, mein Windows OS laueft ohne probleme...

die live cd lauft auch stunden lang ohne zu meckern...

kann es sein, dass es irgendwas mit meiner kernel config zu tun hat?

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

 *rukh wrote:*   

> Abend,
> 
> solche Geschichten sehen immer sehr stark nach Hardware Fehlern aus. Wenn der PC einfach absäuft dann liegt es meistens an der Temperatur. Ebenfalls kann die Platte kaputt sein. Du hast die Installation gerade neu gemacht? Schmiert der auch mit einer Live CD ab (wenn ja, definitiv Hardware Fehler)?
> 
> Naja, Lösung eigentlich nur darin, das defekte Teil zu ersetzen. Event. einen Ram Check drüber laufen lassen, falls es die HD ist einfach mal ein Scann Programm vom Hersteller runterladen und die Platte checken. Ansonsten kann man bei Hardware Fehlern nicht so viel machen.

 

kennst jemand n gutes tool, um die festplatte zu testen? hab ne samsung sv8004h, aber deren seite hab ich nichts gefunden...

----------

## wuschel

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

> kennst jemand n gutes tool, um die festplatte zu testen? hab ne samsung sv8004h, aber deren seite hab ich nichts gefunden...

 Sieh mal hier nach.

----------

## bbox

Partition voll wäre auch möglich => 

```
# df -h oder # di
```

----------

## Carlo

 *jonny_mc_conny wrote:*   

> hardware fehler kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, mein Windows OS laueft ohne probleme...
> 
> die live cd lauft auch stunden lang ohne zu meckern...

 

Das bedeutet gar nichts. Ein System kann mit kaputten Bauteilen u.U. tagelang laufen, ohne daß die gelegentlichen Bitfehler es komplett abstürzen lassen. Bei stärkerer Beanspruchung, wie einem Compilerlauf, sieht das schon ganz anders aus.

----------

## Vortex375

Jup, beim kompilieren wird die CPU dauerhaft mit 100% Auslastung belastet und zusätzlich der RAM vollständig genutzt.

Allgemein stürzt Linux bei defektem Ram eher ab als Windows, weil es den den RAM intensiver nutzt (durch caches und so, drum ist unter Linux auch oft scheinbar der gesamte RAM belegt, auch wenn keine Programme laufen).

----------

## schachti

Lass mal ein paar Stunden cpuburn laufen, anschließend ein paar Stunden lang memtest86. Ich wette, daß da auch Fehler auftauchen...

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

so... ersma thx   :Very Happy: 

hab die nacht durch memtest laufen lassen, keine einzige error-message bei zich durchgaengen, werd jetzt mal cpuburn (kannt ich noch nich - danke) laufen lassen...

der link zum festplattenanalyseprog laeuft irgendwie nich...

----------

## schachti

Außerdem fällt mir noch stress ein - damit kannst Du Dein System inkl. Festplatte mal so richtig quälen.  :Smile: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

An diesem Punkt war ich auch vor c.a. einem halben Jahr. Mit den gleichen Tipps und der daraus resultierenden Gänshaut. Lag an meinem Gentoo. 

Frag mich aber nicht was war. Hatte wohl zuviele ~amd64 drin. Bin jedem Trend hinterhergehetzt. Allen Sch. installiert. xorg7 gnome 2.14.1 und wer weiß was. Bin jetzt zurück auf ein Minimum an ~amd64 und nutze die empfohlenen Vorgaben in der make.conf.

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

so hab jetzt auch cpuburn 4 stunden laufen lassen - kein error.

das tool von samsung bringt gar nix, kann man nix mit testen...

kennt jemand vielleicht ein neutrales zuverlässiges prog??

es ist übrigens gerade ein neues phänomen aufgetreten... die livecd bootet nu auch nich mehr...

bei einem "regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache... auf Grund eines opengl switches auf meine ati karte, blinkt nur noch der cursor... also eingefroren isser nich  :Very Happy:  ...

wirkt alles ein wenig komisch auf mich...

ich lass den pc jetzt ersma n bisschen abkühlen und dann versuchs ich nochmal...

falls jemand noch was hilfreiches beizutragen hat wär das nett...

danke nochmal an alle

edit: beim vierten anlauf zum booten der livecd hats geklappt

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hilfreich wären einige Angeben zum System.

Hardware (lshw)

System (kernelversion,xorg,glibc,gcc,)

Einsatz von keywords bei der Installation von Sourcen

...

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

so das sind einige angaben   :Wink: 

CPU Typ 	AMD Athlon XP, 1666 MHz (12.5 x 133) 2000+ 

Motherboard Name     Asus A7V600-F (5 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 CNR, 3 DDR DIMM, Audio, LAN) 

Motherboard Chipsatz 	  VIA VT8377 Apollo KT600 

Arbeitsspeicher 	512 MB (PC2100 DDR SDRAM) 

BIOS Typ	 Award Modular (10/13/03) 

Grafikkarte	 RADEON 9200 (128 MB) 

Soundkarte 	VIA AC'97 Enhanced Audio Controller 

Festplatte	 SAMSUNG SV8004H (80 GB, 5400 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100) 

Prozessor Eigenschaften: 

Hersteller AuthenticAMD 

Version AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2000+ 

Externer Takt 133 MHz 

Maximaler Takt 2250 MHz 

Aktueller Takt 1666 MHz 

Typ Central Processor 

Spannung 1.7 V 

Status Aktiviert 

Sockelbezeichnung SOCKET A 

Motherboard 26 °C (79 °F) 

CPU 52 °C (126 °F) 

SAMSUNG SV8004H 17 °C (63 °F) 

Kernel:       linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r9

xorg:         nich drauf 

gcc:         3.4.4-r1 vor dem mergen, und sollte, wenns denn klappen wuerde auf 3.4.6-r1

glibc:        2.3.5-r2 vor dem mergen und sollte, wenn denn klappen wuerde auf  2.3.6-r3

package.keywords   is nur sys-apps/portage  drin

meine make.conf

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X -doc a52 aac aalib acl acpi aim alsa apic amarok amd apm arts audiofile automount avi bash-completion bitmap-fonts bittorrent bzip2 cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cdrom clamav clamd cli crypt cups dhcp dga dio directfb dri dvb dvd dvdread encode esd ethereal exif fam fbcon fbsplash ffmpeg flac flash foomaticdb fortran ftp gd gdbm gif gimpprint glut glx gmp gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml icq id3 idn imap imlib jabber jack java jpeg -kde lame lcms libcaca libg++ libvisual libwww logitech-mouse mad madwifi memlimit mmx mmxext mtrr mng mp3 mp4live mpeg msn msnextras musepack nas ncurses network nocd nls nptl nsplugin ntfs ogg opengl pam pcre pdf pdflib perl php png pnp posix -qt quicktime rar readline samba sdl simplexml slang sndfile sockets socks5 spell spl ssl startup-notification stream subtitles svga svg tcltk tcpd tiff timidity tokenizer transcode truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb v4l vcd vidix visualization vorbis videos wifi win32codecs wma wmf wxwindows xine xml xml2 xmlreader xmms xscreensaver xprint xsl xv xvid zip zlib"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="ati fglrx vesa fbdev"

LINGUAS="de"

hoffe, dass die angaben irgendwie weiterhelfen koennen... von ner live cd, bzw. von nem anderen pc mit windows zu arbeiten macht nich so viel spass   :Wink: 

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

also ein cpu oder ram defekt kann definitiv ausgeschlossen werden... ich hab mehrere tests durchführen lassen, ohne einen fehler...

kann ein solcher fehler durch eine defekte festplatte ausgelöst werden...

bisher hab ich aber auch da keine fehler gefunden...

----------

## rukh

Festplatten können ganz seltsam sein. Hatte erst vor ein paar Wochen nach einem Absturz die Meldung, dass meine Root Partition nicht mehr in Ordnung sei. Dann wollte er die scannen, brauchte dazu aber das root Passwort...lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Platte im Eimer, neue gekauft und es funktioniert wieder alles. Wenn Deine Festplatte ein paar kaputte Sektoren hat und Dein System genau auf diesen liegt, kann das schon sehr gut Probleme machen.

----------

## Gibheer

es waere moeglich, dass dein IDE-Controller Probleme macht. Das kannst du testen, in dem du die Festplatte mal an einen anderen Computer haengst und dann mal mit schreib/lese Vorgaengen oder einen Compiliervorgang testest. Du kannst auch mal mittels liveCD und fsck testen, ob ein Fehler auf den Partitionen gefunden wird oder du nimmst smartctl (muesste auf der liveCD sein) und testest mal damit deine platte (wenn diese denn SMART untersteutzt), vllt auch mal die Kabel pruefen.

edit: falls was an den platten sein sollte, muss man nicht unbedingt ne neue kaufen, da es ja immer noch dd_rescue, testdisk und co gibt ^.^

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

aber durch einen festplattendefekt wuerde ja nicht die livecd beim booten abschmieren (einfrieren - selben phaenomen), was in letzter zeit haeufiger bei mir vorkommt...

----------

## Gibheer

deswegen sollst du die platte ja auch in nen anderen rechner stecken, weil es ja durchaus am IDE-Controller liegen kann ;o)

ist nur ne vermutung, kann aber sein. Ich hatte mal das Problem, das mein System fast nimmer booten wollte und nach ein paar reboots ging das sogar soweit, das mir das SMART uebers BIOS gesagt hat, ich solle meine Daten sichern, weil sich meine Platte in den naechsten 24h in ihr naechstes Leben begeben wuerde. Zum Glueck lag es nur daran, dass das Kabel sich irgendwie gelockert hatte.

Deswegen, schau mal ob es am Controller liegt

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

so...  :Very Happy: 

habs gelöst...

hab mein pc aufgemacht, alle kabel gecheckt... und vor allem, und das war wohl entscheidend, eine halbe tonne staub aus meinem cpu kühler und dem dazugehörigen lüfter gehohlt...

entschuldigt doch bitte die tatsache, dass ich mit meiner bescheidenen schuseligkeit nich früher drauf gekommen bin...

auf jeden fall läuft er jetzt stabil...

ich hoffe nur, dass es jetzt keine schäden hervorgerufen hat...

so jute nacht...

----------

